# Backups...



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

If I make a back up for a .602 rom and then flash a .605 rom can I revert to my .602 back up with no problems? As long as the kernel and radio is the same I should be able to do that right?


----------



## caryzub (Jun 28, 2011)

right


----------

